# The $150 Choice: HD-DVD or Blu-ray



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just clipped the above image from Amazon Consumer Votes.

I'd admit... I voted in the minority since I already have an HD-DVD player. $150 for the BD-P1400 Blu-ray player is a great deal. I wish more people would vote for it so I'd at least have a shot at it.

What I find interesting is despite the recent market flood of HD-DVD players through Wal-Mart and Best Buy, consumers are apparently shunning the opportunity to buy a Blu-ray player for $150 and opting instead for HD-DVD at a very convincing percentage. Even TiVo is getting more votes than Blu-ray. This could very well be an indication of the state of awareness in consumer minds about Blu-ray... or it could be the name recognition... maybe a combination of both.

Oh well... I'm not going to be too disappointed because I'd end up selling it anyway since it's in my plans to get the new Samsung combo player as soon as it hits the shelves.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I voted for the HD DVD player simply because I don't care for the Tivo as I just have OTA cable and have a PS3. So I am hoping I am one of the lucky people who can pick up the HD DVD player for cheap .


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The A3 is already gonna be like $160 at Sears for EVERYBODY, not jus a select few. I also voted for the Sony player cause it's a bigger savings, but it is interesting to see the HD DVD player having that much more popularity. A year from now, I still think HD DVD and Blue Ray will be just like SACD and DVD Audio - limited saturation, limited selection of media, and extremely limited understanding from the general public. Just trying to explain to my dad why his $99 HD DVD player is better than a regular dvd player was a test in patience :wits-end:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveCallas said:


> The A3 is already gonna be like $160 at Sears for EVERYBODY, not jus a select few. I also voted for the Sony player cause it's a bigger savings, but it is interesting to see the HD DVD player having that much more popularity. A year from now, I still think HD DVD and Blue Ray will be just like SACD and DVD Audio - limited saturation, limited selection of media, and extremely limited understanding from the general public. Just trying to explain to my dad why his $99 HD DVD player is better than a regular dvd player was a test in patience :wits-end:


The A3 will be $160 at Sears on BF, but the A35 could be $150 on Amazon and its a better unit than the A3 so if you have a BD player why waste time trying to get another?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> _...snip_ I'd admit... I voted in the minority since I already have an HD-DVD player. $150 for the BD-P1400 Blu-ray player is a great deal. I wish more people would vote for it so I'd at least have a shot at it.
> 
> What I find interesting is despite the recent market flood of HD-DVD players through Wal-Mart and Best Buy, consumers are apparently shunning the opportunity to buy a Blu-ray player for $150 and opting instead for HD-DVD at a very convincing percentage. _...snip_


It would be nice, but maybe people aren't voting for a $150 BD player because they know the reality right now is that isn't going to happen... not for quite awhile.

My brother was telling me something about a rumor of the PS3 with 10 movies, has anyone heard that one and any truth to it? I have a son wanting a PS3 and I'd love the flicks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I voted for the PS3 as well, but Nintendo is whooping it...










Too bad we can't change our votes... I guess my wife needs to vote too.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

wbassett said:


> It would be nice, but maybe people aren't voting for a $150 BD player because they know the reality right now is that isn't going to happen... not for quite awhile.
> 
> My brother was telling me something about a rumor of the PS3 with 10 movies, has anyone heard that one and any truth to it? I have a son wanting a PS3 and I'd love the flicks!



It's 5 in store at purchase and 5 mail-in. but the price on the PS3 is the same. I wish they would remove the 10 movies and make it $300 off.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

500 available. Good luck with that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... really. The chance of being randomly selected are about like the chance of being struck by lightning... maybe worse.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If it make you feel better I voted for the Samsung. I would love one.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

> I'd admit... I voted in the minority since I already have an HD-DVD player. $150 for the BD-P1400 Blu-ray player is a great deal. I wish more people would vote for it so I'd at least have a shot at it.
> 
> What I find interesting is despite the recent market flood of HD-DVD players through Wal-Mart and Best Buy, consumers are apparently shunning the opportunity to buy a Blu-ray player for $150 and opting instead for HD-DVD at a very convincing percentage. Even TiVo is getting more votes than Blu-ray. This could very well be an indication of the state of awareness in consumer minds about Blu-ray... or it could be the name recognition... maybe a combination of both.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing Sonnie.
I voted for the BR cuz I already have an A2 HD DVD player.
I was surprised though to see that the BR was last on the list.
If you go by what the media tell us I would have thought BR would have had 90% of the votes............Just goes to show ya.
I wonder if this is a reflection of the comming Christmas season coming up?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

No dice for me. Anybody else get "selected"?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got two more shots, but not really interested in the last two offerings. I did vote on what is and will be the winners. The 46" LCD might be worth it just because... who knows. :huh:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

> We're sorry.
> 
> You weren't randomly selected to be offered this deal.


Yep that's me again!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought that was the normal response... :yes:

One more chance!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Struck out on this round. 

Maybe its because they are saving it for me to get that 46" LCD.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

No 46' LCD for me








OH well................Maybe my luck is holding out for a PC -13ultra


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nothing here either... struck out on everything. So much for all that hope. :sad:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Nothing here either... struck out on everything. So much for all that hope. :sad:


Same here. I don't know what is better. This random **** or last years mess of not being able to get on. :coocoo:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Long live HD-DVD!!!
Cheers,
Konky


----------



## Vurbano (Nov 29, 2007)

I didnt win anything either.


----------

